# Snowboard DVD/Blurays! (and other action sports videos)



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

you need to get "Master of Ground" from Trust 6 Media ... I'll buy all of those, as I'm sure will a handful of people on here...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

omg they have whiskey 1&2 for $8.95 fools buy it right now ffs.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I picture someone reading me the OP in a tv announcers voice with explosions going off in the background, ACTION SPORTS!!!

but seriously, it looks like decent selection....


----------



## ActionSportsVid (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! We appreciate all your input. 

Also, bump!


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think I bought, "That's It, That's all" awhile back and bought "The Art of Flight" here recently from ASV


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

Do u ship to aus? If so are they region 4 compatible? Thanks

I opened a thread on vids to get like 2-3 days ago haha


----------



## ActionSportsVid (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes and yes! We ship worldwide every day.

Don't forget these are great as Father's Day gifts too! The code is still available and we hope to hear from you guys. 

Thanks


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Banjo said:


> I picture someone reading me the OP in a tv announcers voice with explosions going off in the background, ACTION SPORTS!!!


Plus the discount code given here does not work but doesn't matter cause the code that works is indicated on their homepage anyway 

Anyway, found some vids I was looking for :thumbsup:


----------



## ActionSportsVid (Sep 18, 2012)

The code should be working without any issues on any order with a subtotal of $9 and above. Make sure to enter the code ASV20SM and then click the UPDATE button to apply the discount. 

Please feel free to post with any other questions or concerns!

Thanks!


----------

